

Grofers, An On-Demand Delivery Service For Indian Cities, Raises $10M - flyankur
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/grofers

======
dang
This post is full of comments (and votes) that look bogus by normal HN
standards. But the story is interesting and the trend of Western VCs funding
Indian startups hasn't been discussed much here. So let's try giving this
thread the benefit of the doubt and turning off the penalty.

New users: HN mostly prefers substantive comments, so if you comment here, try
to include new information or ideas of interest to the community.

------
aniketmaithani
And Grofers did it again! The overall idea is quite unique and what is the USP
.. Well it's the personalized experience.

------
Ishan_Gupta
Congratulations guys, wonderful idea and great work! Wishing lots of success
for Grofers in coming times :)

------
priyam307
Grofers,a nice new concept of local shopping..will soon turn up into a
dominating online store..

------
nehasharma221
Congratulations to the team! Great work!

------
nimishsinghal
Congratulations to the entire team :)

------
ravindrasingh
WoW! All the best guys. You rock!!

------
Shubh_Banerjee
Congratulations! Great Work!

------
visheshvvs
Congratulations! Keep it up!

------
choudharism
Great work guys. Way to go!

------
warrior1607
Awesome .... Great job !!

------
dvishu
Congrats !! Great going .

------
insidevivek
Congratulations guys!!

------
vibhorkashyap
thats great, wish the team best of luck for their future!!

------
pranokum
Awesome work guyz..!!

------
ritz078
Congratulations :)

------
angadsingh
Congratulations !

------
shuiwarrior
Awesome... (y)

------
satyamkri
Awesome!!!!!

------
aman400
Sahi h...

------
__manjit__
Awesome :)

------
adesor
Awesome!

------
29jitender
congrats grofers

